# Complete Vs Limited Abdominal US



## Radcoder1313 (Jun 22, 2011)

I wanted to get a feel for how everyone codes this situation with an abdominal US.  

I have a group of radiologists that dictate the aorta and IVC as "midline vasculature" instead of specifically mentioning each one.  

Do you feel that this justifies the complete US?  Or do they need to be more specific?


----------



## jgf-CPC (Jun 22, 2011)

By CPT definition a complete Abd US exam includes documentation of the following structures:
liver
gallbladder
common bile duct
pancreas
spleen
kidneys
upper abd aorta & inferior vena cava
All structures must be documented in order to bill a complete exam. This is what we go by and hope it helps!


----------



## Radcoder1313 (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes, I know the organs that are required, but I'm trying to find out if other verbiage than the aorta/IVC are allowed.  Thanks though


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Jun 23, 2011)

Major vasculature is acceptable. so , even midline vasculature should be ok.


----------

